# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Kết nối mạng Lan giữa hai máy?

## vanvuive

mấy anh cho em hỏi.nhà em có hai cái máy.1 laptop dùng win 7.cái để bàn dùng win xp.kết nối mạng lan giữa hai máy này như thế nào.thank trước:book:

----------


## iseovip1

nha ban co su dung internet chu,mag cam may latop vao router adsl ,roi mua day cap mang ve cam may xp vao adsl lun,ban dat dia chi cho win7 la :192.168.1.1,xp la 192.168.1.2 ,roi ban vao run-cmd-danh lenh ping giua 2 may ,vi du ban lay may xp ping cho win 7 thi ban danh lenh[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]ing 192.168.1.1 .neu no bao reply thi thanh cong .nhu vay da la mang lan do roi ban.co j ban nt cho minh huong dan cu the cho nha

----------


## binhthuong

em cũng có dây rồi.nhưng không hiểu sao tao mạng lan được rồi mà vào network không hiện biểu tượng pc máy kia để chia sẻ thông tin

----------


## vietglobal

1. vào start -> ctrol panel -> network and internet -> network and sharing center -> change advanced sharing setting -> kéo xuống và chọn turn off password proteced sharing -> save change

​ 2. control panel
etwork and internet
etwork connections : click đúp local area connection -> details -> xem địa chỉ ip ở dòng ipv4 address

​ 3. tại pc đang sử dụng windows xp vào run, gõ \\***.***.x.x ( x là địa chỉ ip có trong windows 7 ) và enter

​ 4. kết quả bạn sẽ thấy quá trình kết nối thành công giữa xp và windows 7

​ 
​
chúc bạn thành công ^_^

----------

